# First animated prop - ScareFX witch



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Well, thanks to everyone and ScareFX particularly, I'm 99% finished with my first ever animated prop.

Video below. Sorry for the quality, (and messy garage) but I had to shoot it with my digital camera.

Movie-W video by _Severin_ - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid208.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid208.photobucket.com/albums/bb269/_Severin_/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@bb269/_Severin_/Movie_0001


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Whoooo Hoooo*

Really nice job pal! I like it! Is the head an ocillating fan? I will make that next year for sure!! Great job!

Melty


----------



## Severin (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks meltdown! The head is one of those Xmas deer motors


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

She looks great!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great job Severin! The kids and adults are going to love that prop!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Excellent.

Just wait until you get to say, "I built that!" Your guests will be amazed.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Very Nice Job Severin! You built yourself one good looking prop, and trust me, ALL our garages look like that this time of year!!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice job!! I do have a thing for animated witches.. Reminds me of my mom.. all that cackling


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Looks great! Nice job!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Very nice! She's going to be a big hit!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

great work! 

i agree w/slimy...........folks are amazed when you say "yep - i built that myself"
jaws tend to hit the ground


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Excellent Job on her. WOW. I wish i had one.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That was good!.

I think if I ever have something named after me, it would be something from Dairy Queen. Like Choclate ice cream with sprinkles. LOL


----------



## hauntedyard (Oct 9, 2005)

Great Job
Since I built mine, I get compliments like crazy... actually had one lady think someone was in it.

I get people stopping to take pictures of her. I had always wanted to make a witch and could never find a design until I googled the heck out of Google and found ScareFX, plus he was very helpful with my questions as well.

Kudo's to ScareFx
again you did a great job


----------

